# DB clean me cycle



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if there is a way to remove the clean me cycle on the LCD or conduct the cycle without the silicone disc which I appear to have misplaced.

I have been backflushing regularly with blanking plate and cafiza. Has anyone ran the cycle with no disc? What's everyone's cleaning routines?

Thanks


----------



## Ferg (Sep 5, 2016)

I just picked up a Blind Filter /Blanking Disc off amazon, less than £3 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005LU11GG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_rg8yyb8AZPFBJ

Ferg


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

smidster09 said:


> I have been backflushing regularly with blanking plate and cafiza. Has anyone ran the cycle with no disc? What's everyone's cleaning routines?Thanks


Blanking plate with cafiza or Puly works fine.

Works in same way as silicone disc.

I never use the very expensive Sage cleaning tabs.

However I only use the Sage descaling tabs for the descale.


----------



## eusty (Dec 6, 2016)

Using a blanking plate would be just the same as using the silicone wouldn't it?

Also running cafiza as you are is just the same as the clean cycle but manually....


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, so do you just run a clean cycle with no cleaning solution or plates to remove the LCD 'clean me' reminder?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

smidster09 said:


> Thanks guys, so do you just run a clean cycle with no cleaning solution or plates to remove the LCD 'clean me' reminder?


I think you'll need the resistence of disc or plate to clear the reminder


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Has anyone run a clean cycle through the machine with cafiza and a full 58mm blanking plate rather than a manual backflush? I was worried the plate was slightly different to a full blank plate as I was sure I saw was coming through the PF on an online video as they ran a clean cycle.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

smidster09 said:


> Has anyone run a clean cycle through the machine with cafiza and a full 58mm blanking plate rather than a manual backflush? I was worried the plate was slightly different to a full blank plate as I was sure I saw was coming through the PF on an online video as they ran a clean cycle.


blanking plate is what I use all the time with Cafiza. No issues what-so-ever


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> blanking plate is what I use all the time with Cafiza. No issues what-so-ever


Using the 370 sec. self cleaning menu option Gary?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

smidster09 said:


> Using the 370 sec. self cleaning menu option Gary?


Yes


----------

